# grand lake crappie fishing friday open seat



## pumper (Jan 20, 2007)

anybody up for a day of crappie fishing friday. im pretty sure i will have an open seat. leave a post with phone number and i will get ahold of you by wed nite.


----------



## eazyE (Apr 29, 2006)

Do you know your way around GLSM pretty well? I've been plannin to go there sometime but I have no idea where to even start.


----------



## pumper (Jan 20, 2007)

sure do live 7 miles from there. should be good fishing. let me know. triton 188 boat. fishing brush with jigs.


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

i would love to go if you have no one to go.


----------



## jwg299 (May 23, 2005)

pumper, I wish i was off all this week like I was last week because i would go. This year i made my mind up to do some serious crappie fishing. I purchased a 7 foot shimano medium light rod and matching reel, got 6lb test vanish line, bought plenty tubes and tiny jig to fish for them with.
man i hate i gotta work.


----------

